# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Estimating Software

## nev25

Can anyone recommend any good Estimating Software 
I usually use Excel but it can get a bit messy with a lot of items

----------


## gator3535

Tradesoft works well

----------


## mikgol

Hey There, 
You could try UltraBOQ - the beta release is scheduled for the 1st of November 2010, during which it will will be entirely free to use. 
It's a web browser based estimating and bill of quantities software package, so there is no software to install and you can use it from anywhere. 
Check it out at Bill of Quantities the easy way - UltraBOQ 
Cheers,
Michael

----------


## Trevy

Hey mikgol,
Thanks for the heads up on ultra BOQ, it is a good little app. 
It helps that you don't have to install anything. It took me a little bit of time to get used to, but it is helping me to get more organised. 
My brother in law put me onto this other little app, that records how much time you spend on a project.  
You can check it out at www.bundyspecialists.com.au/online-time-clock.. 
It keeps your total online, and then when you start again it just keeps adding on to your previous total. I was skeptical at first, as I used to just use the stopwatch on my phone.
What won me over is that you can keep track of multiple jobs at once, and you can get an accurate total, which is great for invoicing. I have the internet on my phone so I just jump on my phone and start it whenever I get to a site. Although if you don't have the internet on your phone it won't work for you.

----------

